

1 year of Bitcoin values (USD) using polar coordinates - a3voices
http://imgur.com/r1pFOLE

======
2810
I think this is clever.. what software you use to plot the coordinates?

~~~
a3voices
The creator used gnuplot with its 'set polar' option.

Original Reddit post:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1roerc/i_decided_to...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1roerc/i_decided_to_plot_1_year_of_bitcoin_values_usd/)

~~~
2810
thanks!

